# المقياس فى عملية التصبن



## العجمىى (20 فبراير 2010)

لوسمحت انا عملت 4 كيلو زيت خروع + 7 كيلو ايزوبروبانول+750 جرام صودا قشور لعملية التصبن ولكن الموضوع فشل فانا عاوز اعرف المقياس الصحيح فمثلا انا بضبط الصابون بالph فما المقياس فى عملية التصبن


----------



## hosamelnaggar (21 فبراير 2010)

من المعروف ان زيت الخروع بكون مختلف التركيب عن الزيوت الاخري حيث انه يتكون بنسبه كبيره من مركبات كحوليه ولزلك يكون من الصعوبه اجراء عمليه التصبن وكزلك الايزوبربانول وهو مركب كحولي وبالتالي لاتوجد عمليه تصبن بهذه الطريقه.


----------



## العجمىى (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير ولكن هذة هى الطريقة الا انا قراتها على المنتدى فالموضوع بتاع الاخ محمد الريس مع اختلاف المقادير ولو حضرتك عندك ما يفيد فاياريت تقولى علشان عايز اعمل ديتول مستحلب


----------



## Eng mohamed12 (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
من الصعب جدا عمل صابون من زيت الخروع بمفردة لذللك نقوم بخلطه مع بعض الزيوت الاخرى وبنسب معينه
وهناك طريقه لتصنيع الصابون 19جم دهون 19جم زيت نخيل 18جم زيت خروع 7جم صودا كاويه


----------



## العجمىى (3 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

زيت الخروع يستخدم في صناعة الفنيك لكن كيف الله اعلم


----------



## احمد المصرى 7 (9 أبريل 2011)

اخى الفاضل المقادير هى 12لتر ايزو 6ونصف خروع 950جرام صودا يوضع الايزووالخروع علىالصودا بعد زوبانها فى 2لتر ماء مع التقليب جيدا وتركها 12ساعة علىالاقل توقيع احمد المصرى


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## سلامة فتحي (10 أكتوبر 2014)

منقول من موضوع الاستاذ الفاضل محمود فتحي حماد بعنوان ضمن اهتمامات القراء طريقة حساب قيمة الصودا الكاويه لتصبن الزيوت

الجدول التالى يمثل القيمه بالجرام صودا كاويه لكل 100 جم زيت - فى حالة استبدال الصودا الكاويه بالبوتاسا الكاويه اضرب فى (1.425)

كمية الصودا الكاويه بالجرام لتصبين 100 جم زيت

 
 
 
12.96
زبدة شيا
17.7
زيت جوز الهند
13.67
زيت اللوز
 
 
 
13.59
زيت صويا
14
زيت الزيتون
17.88
زبده الوفيرا
 
 
 
13.58
زيت عباد الشمس
17.5
زيت نوى النخبل
14.21
زيت الوفيرا
 
 
 
 
 
14.4
زيت النخيل
13.28
زيت كانولا
 
 
 
 
 
14:12
القلفونيه
13.78
زبدة كاكاو
 
 
 
 
 
12.5 :13
زيت الخروع
13.68
زيت ذره
 
 
 
 
 
13.7:13.5
زيت السمسم
13.87
زيت بذرة القطن
 
 
 
 
 
13.67
زيت الفول السودانى
6.95
زيت الجوجوبا


----------



## saieed (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلمومات القويه و المفيده


----------

